# Swarm traps location



## dstuckrn (Jul 25, 2013)

Caught my first swarm by putting a Nuc with 5 empty frames and lemongrass oil in our Bee Yard with 3 hives. I plan on doing this with at least 1 or 2 nucs every swarm season from here on.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

I am asking geeks if they would witch where they catch swarms. It is my belief, as well as other geeks, that swarms target magnetic veins in the earth. I did this with three different locations where I took swarms last year and each was on a vein.


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

tomkat said:


> I am asking geeks if they would witch where they catch swarms. It is my belief, as well as other geeks, that swarms target magnetic veins in the earth. I did this with three different locations where I took swarms last year and each was on a vein.


interesting, do you think a hive may perform better on a magnetic vein? More honey, survive winters better, etc.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

tomkat said:


> I am asking geeks if they would witch where they catch swarms. It is my belief, as well as other geeks, that swarms target magnetic veins in the earth. I did this with three different locations where I took swarms last year and each was on a vein.


I interesting .


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

larrybeach said:


> interesting, do you think a hive may perform better on a magnetic vein? More honey, survive winters better, etc.


 Since I am retired I can spend more time studing if this is so. I do know it works for swarm attraction.
.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

What is a magnetic vein? Educate me please


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you think you're more likely to catch one of your own, or a swarm from outside the apiary? I, too, put up a nuc swarm trap near my hives. I know there are other colonies in the area, at times, I've had Italians try to rob my weak Carniolan splits, so there must be scouts/foragers coming to visit from time to time.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

tomkat said:


> I did this with three different locations where I took swarms last year and each was on a vein.


How do you know it was on a magnetic vein? What did you use to measure it?


----------



## Neil Roberson (Aug 23, 2013)

I built a bunch of traps that are basically the D. Coates nuc except in an 8 frame size with a telescoping cover. I use one old brood frame and a combination of foundationless frames and some foundation on the outsides. They seem to like the open space that foundationless frames give. My most successful locations have been 200 to 500 yards from the parent hive/apiary. It seems like their natural reproductive impulse takes them a little ways away from the parent hive. But it's like fishing. You might catch one anywhere at any time as long as you have your bait in the water.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Magnetic vein??? I'm with you SCPOSSUM, I have no idea either. Maybe it's like snipe hunting at night:kn:??? Wikipedia didn't even have an answer. Could someone impress me with their knowledge? juzzer


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I think it has something to do with underground rivers and aquaducts? And how the earth's energy flows in certain places. That is all I have found on the subject. I do have a place at the farm that lightning hits over and over. Always thought that was peculiar. Responsible for losing 10 or so huge pines, one massive persimmon, and a packhouse.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I think they really mean earth magnetic field lines. Which according to Wiki sound like they are in a constant state of change.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth's_magnetic_field

The Magnetic poles move every day

http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/question782.htm

"The Earth's magnetic poles move. The magnetic North Pole moves in loops of up to 50 miles (80 km) per day."


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

There was a link posted around here not too long ago where a website claimed that if you put your hives on these lines your hive would make so much more honey and your bees would be mite free. They might have been selling something too.


----------

